

Sisu - fjk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisu

======
stude
As a Finn I see wikipedia article very well written and balanced even though
authors are not born in Finland. Just few remarks: -To really understand why
Sisu is in Finns heritage and DNA you should study longer perspective
(hundreds of years), the conditions like 1)climate, what it takes to settle
into country totally covered big trees and soil full of broken stones after
Ice Age broke the mountains and and very short growing season, bears, wolves
etc. 2)events in the long history with Wikings, Swedes, Russians. -More
recently Winter War (linked in wiki article) demonstrated in population level
what can happend when whole nation has had enough, unites and hits into 'Sisu
mode' where nothing can come in your way. -As article and references points
out Sisu, even trationally found amongst Finns, is a quality of many
populations. I can recognize reminders of it in old stories of first white
people settling to North America, exploring wagon routes to west or exploring
Klondike. Even more recent climpses can be seen in todays light reality series
like 'extreme makeover', 'undercover boss' where good hearted people are
working 2-3 jobs just to provide their family and kids.

Should we all then try to reach 'Sisu mode', my answer is no or only when
really needed. As in that Wiki article famous Finnish rock singer compares
Sisu and adrenaline, I partly agree with him. Adrenaline is not Sisu, but
probably when you are in 'Sisu mode' adrenaline is pumping full. That means
extra cortisol in your body (also stomach), which is not healthy in longer
doses as we know.

~~~
fjk
Thank you for the thoughtful response!

So Sisu is born out of necessity, more so than a quality that should be
emulated in everyday life?

